# World's smallest orchid



## Epiphile (Nov 12, 2009)

I just saw this article over on the OB, and thought I'd forward it along. No excuse not to find a space for this one in a viv, being only 2mm across:

Smallest orchid in the world is found - Nature, Environment - The Independent

Aaron


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

WOW! The petals are ONE cell thick. That's truly amazing. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that must have been hard to spot, if that one is out there, how many more small ones like it?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

It looks like they are judging the smallest as determined by the size of the flower. This can't be then since I have an Oberonia in flower now that a 2mm flower would dwarf the flower on it. I would think they may be .2 mm. Here's a crappy picture.










Here's the entire orchid. Leaves are about 1" or so


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

is there a link to the ob post? 
btw, nice plant harry.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Interesting... I guess we'll have to wait for the species description to be published to figure out how they define "smallest"


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

All of the 'est' declarations are subjective so I never pay much attention to them.


----------



## Epiphile (Nov 12, 2009)

harrywitmore said:


> It looks like they are judging the smallest as determined by the size of the flower. This can't be then since I have an Oberonia in flower now that a 2mm flower would dwarf the flower on it. I would think they may be .2 mm.


Harry, you're right- they'd said in the main body of the article that the plant was that wide across, but the photo indicates that that's the size of the flower. I guess it'd be too much to ask for a plant _that_ small. You're saying the flower on your Oberonia species is how small, then?

Bussardnr, here's the thread I grabbed that article from- it also has a link to the discoverer's website: New species, smallest orchid in the world found - Orchid Board - Most Complete Orchid Forum on the web !


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

From the guy's website it seems that a formal species description may be a long time coming... he doesn't publish much. I wouldn't be surprised if this notion of smallest were debunked, either.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I just tried to measure with a magnifier glass. They look to be around .5mm but I still can't see them well. I need to find my 10x loop.


----------



## Epiphile (Nov 12, 2009)

harrywitmore said:


> They look to be around .5mm


Cripes, that's small. I wonder what the pollinator looks like...


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I would suspect gnats but I don't know. Good question!


----------



## Epiphile (Nov 12, 2009)

Which species is it?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

It's Oberonia prainiana. I also have another mini Oberonia toppingii and I think the flowers were smaller on it.


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

I cant wait to see the Platystele jungermannioides flower, if I can even see it.

Either way, the small foliage is worth it in my opinion, and my favorite orchid by far. Im sad to see there is now an even smaller one out there.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that is pretty Mike!!


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Where did you get that tiny thing rollin I want some.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

my pleurothallis microphylla is about that size


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

frogparty said:


> my pleurothallis microphylla is about that size


Here are the two next to each other. The platystele junger on the left and the Pleuro microphylla on the right. And a quarter for general size reference, although its pretty washed out in the pic.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't see why you are always worrying Mike, your orchids look great


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

frogparty said:


> I don't see why you are always worrying Mike, your orchids look great


Thanks a lot. See the two fallen leaves on the junger? Those freak me out wondering what caused that even though I know its probably just normal haha.


----------

